# New Swiss army knife



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

New Swiss army knife. 
























Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice piece of ordnance! I carry a rather non-descript folder in my jeans similar to the choice that you have made. Most of my folders are 'single blade' types, but I'd like to find a folder with a larger main blade for heavy work and a "tool" of some kind for repairs on the run.

I see the Swiss cross on the handle's shield. Is this a Swiss product?


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

It's a victorinox. The Swiss company that makes the real Swiss army knives its not a wenger!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I like all types of knives--you should see my closet--we had to get a carpenter in here to make shelves and drawers for the knives!

Yes, I have some fancy stuff. But the best thing for me is a Saturday morning, a horribly treated pair of old jeans and a great knife!

Oh, sometimes a real jewel appears and I polish the edge to a mirror. Oh, it's sharp and functional, I just like to make sure all the elements get a perfect fit!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

590a1 said:


> It's a victorinox. The Swiss company that makes the real Swiss army knives its not a wenger!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I have a Victorinox mini knife hanging on my key lanyard, and it can be unusually handy for its small size. The tiny little blade is very sharp, and that’s why I got it to begin with. I had a knock off from Aldi’s and I replaced it with the real McCoy.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I carry a single blade but have a multitool swizz army knife also.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I used to carry a Swiss army knife, but I now find that a Leatherman Multitool serves me better.


----------

